# Better ideas on bathing an eighty pound boy?



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, me again.
So I took Phoenix to the vet for his skin allergies, and I was given Malaseb shampoo, which I have used before, and worked wonders for him last time. However, as it is December, I can't exactly take him outside and hose him down, and we only have a small shower stall that I wrestle him into. Once he is in the shower, I tell him to sit-stay, and he is very good (though NOT happy!) but the shower head doesn't cover him nearly as well as I want it to, and makes it hard to get all the shampoo off. Lucky for me, he isn't a BIG shepherd, but he is big enough! He doesn't weigh that much less than I do! 
A family friend works at a nearby animal shelter and lets me bathe him there in the dog sink, but the drive there is about twenty minutes, and the gas is a problem. I am going to jump on every opportunity I have to take him there, but he is supposed to be washed with the Malaseb regularly, and I can't just keep driving back and forth, especially as we have a big gas-guzzler. The shower will work if there are no other ways, but I thought I would ask here if anyone has had to do something similar and had any ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We bought a new shower head with one of those long hose things so you could remove it from the holder and wash the dogs like you are using a hose. I hope that makes sense, I haven't finished my cup of coffee yet :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gosh, it is tough having to do all that shampooing in the shower, not to mention leaving it on for 10 minutes.

I would get something like this:

Pet Sprayer | Dog Wash | Deluxe Pet Shower Sprayer | Rinse Ace


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ours is a tub enclosure with shower doors which is tight as well. Our shower has a Tee with a button and I can choose the shower head or the hand held. Works out quite well. I wish the hose was longer but it gets the job done. 

We also have a small screen to catch the hair so it doesn't go down the drain and clog it. 

I also find the massage function on the hand held penetrates the undercoat better and they seem to enjoy it. Just stay away from the nether regions with the massage functions. 

I would venture a guess that you could purchase a Tee and cheapo hand sprayer for about the price of a tank of gas. 

I usually don't wash them outside unless its the dead of summer. The water temperature is cold and I want the bath to be a good thing, not traumatic.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hand-held shower head with six foot long hose - most hand helds come with a four foot hose, but you can get the extra long hose as a bathroom accessory in most hardware stores.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Officer Tom Dooley had the right idea in the movie K9 Cop :laugh:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Officer Tom Dooley had the right idea in the movie K9 Cop :laugh:


 FYI This is a joke. Do Not Try what was done in this movie.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The long extension for the shower head will be a big help. In addition to that, I would soap my dogs up before they got in the tub. They were just in the tub for the rinse. I'd dampen them with a sponge or wash cloth, then soap them - I made it a game. It was kinda hard on the bathroom (takes a lot of towels!) but they both loved baths. They also got high quality treats when in the tub & I bought outdoor rubber matts for the floor of the tub to make it less slippery. I think he'll like the shower if it is rewarding and fun.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> . It was kinda hard on the bathroom (takes a lot of towels!)


I found a giant microfiber beach towel. Works wonders, and I only need that towel.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! Definitely the ideal thing would be a removable shower head that can be used like a sprayer, I'll see if I can find one somewhere. Any other suggestions are welcome too!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

My preference to wash the GSD size dog would be outdoors, because even a well behaved dog will make a huge wet mess and the bathtub that low will leave you bending down for a quite some time. For indoors I'd look up the facility nearby that allow you to wash your dog yourself. You bring your shampoo and the dog and leave the mess behind...


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

If you get a handheld shower head, look for one that has different sprays. Mine has a nice easy spray for getting her wet initially that she doesn't mind at all, and a harder, single jet of water that makes getting all the shampoo out much easier (even though she's NOT a fan of it, it's much faster).


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Kohler Flip Side shower head. (Yes, we own a plumbing company  )


----------

